# To The Members Of PT Happy New Year!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The new year is around 4 hours away for us so I'll take the opportunity to wish all the members of this fantastic site and your family's a very happy new year. May 2012 be a healthy and prosperous year for all.

Happy New Year

Matt & Roberta.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Happy New Year Matt & Roberta, And to all the other PT Members here Have a safe and prosperous New Year. Happy Hunting

Rick&Cindy


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy New Year!!!!!!









James & Magen


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

*happy new year to you too Matt and **Roberta. and to all the other menbers on pt and their families. my the new year bring new opportunities and awesome hunts! *


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, Happy New Year to you all! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy and successful new year to all! Be safe.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's to a safe and successful New Year to everyone !!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris can we have a Emoticons Champagne Glass!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy New Year to the entire Predator Talk family. Have a safe celebration.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------

